# برنامجين قنبلة ... رسم مخططات التكييف ductwork بسهولة في أوتوكاد



## akbargherbal (12 يوليو 2011)

السلام عليكم

اليوم حاب أقدم لكم برنامجين بحثت عن مثلهم في النت لأكثر من شهر و نصف حتى حصلت عليهم

البرامج مجانية

لم أجد أي أحد تكلم عنهم في المنتديات العربية الهندسية و لا حتى الإنجليزية

البرنامجين دول يعملون في بيئة الإوتوكاد ... يفضل إصدار أوتوكاد 2000 -2009

و يستخدمون لرسم مخططات التكييف

AC DUCTWORK

البرنامج الأول صممه مهندس بلغاري و هو مرفق مع الموضوع و هو خفيف و جميل و بسيط

البرنامج الثاني طورته شركة بولندية و هو كذلك جميل

http://www.tomicad.pl/download.html

طريقة عمل البرنامج الأول سهلة جدا ... فقط اتبع التعليمات الموجودة في ملف Help.txt

طريقة عمل البرنامج الثاني ... إذهب لموقع الشركة ... هناك ستشاهد بعض الفيديوات و ملفات التعليمات لإستخدام البرنامج​

ملاحظة: أتمنى منكم مشاركتنا بأسماء البرامج التي تستخدمونها لرسم مخططات التكييف ... لأني بحثت في النت طويلا و لم أجد أي شيء! و خصوصا في المنتديات العربية!!!​

نسألكم الدعاء
المهندس أكبر غربال 
البحرين​


----------



## Eng.MaHmOuD . SH (12 يوليو 2011)

جزاك الله خيرا - المهندس اكبر - اخجلت تواضعنا


----------



## دبوسه (12 يوليو 2011)

ربنا يبارك ليك والف شكر


----------



## thaeribrahem (13 يوليو 2011)

aشكرا على ما قدمت و لكن لا يوجد في المرفقات شيء
أرجو زيارة الرابط التالي http://www.hvaccad.com.au/
هو موقع استرالي و طريقة رسم مجاري الهواء غاية في الجمال
يمكن أن يتم تنزيل البرامج و العمل فيها لفترة وجيزة كون البرامج ليست مجانية و تحتاج إلى كسر و هذا ما لم أستطعه
شكرا لك


----------



## tarekdia (13 يوليو 2011)

تعلم اسس تصميم التبريد والتكييف المركزى كورس كامل على **** السع**** دولار تليفون 
***********
مهندس طارق ضياء


----------



## akbargherbal (13 يوليو 2011)

thaeribrahem قال:


> aشكرا على ما قدمت و لكن لا يوجد في المرفقات شيء
> أرجو زيارة الرابط التالي http://www.hvaccad.com.au/
> هو موقع استرالي و طريقة رسم مجاري الهواء غاية في الجمال
> يمكن أن يتم تنزيل البرامج و العمل فيها لفترة وجيزة كون البرامج ليست مجانية و تحتاج إلى كسر و هذا ما لم أستطعه
> شكرا لك



لا شكر على واجب

شكرا على تنبيهك لي ... لأني قمت بوضع الموضوع في البداية في المنتدى الخطأ (الميكاترونكس) بدلا من مننتديات التبريد و التكييف ... و عندما قمت بنسخ الموضوع في المرة الثانية نسيت إرفاق الملفات 

يبدو أن هناك مشكلة في إرفاق الملفات ... يجب أن يكون هناك ثلاث ملفات ... و لكن عند الإرفاق ... ينحذف ملف واحد

سأحاول الإرفاق مرة ثانية

:4:


أنا في الخدمة ... و أنا حقا مستغرب ... أغلب البرامج الموجودة لرسم الدكت هي برامج غير مجانية .. .. نتمنى من المهندسين المخضرمين في المنتدى يدلونا على برنامج + كراك لرسم الدكت ... و الأفضل أن يكون يعمل في بيئة إوتوكاد.

قمت بتعلم برنامج Autocad MEP و لكنني أرى به قصور كبير ... على الرغم من ضخامته و كونه مشروع ضخم للرسم + عمل الحسابات الهندسية للتكييف و الكهرباء و السباكة

برنامج طموح ... سيجعل المهندس يقوم بالحسابات و الرسم في الوقت ذاته ... و لكنه لا زال في بدايته ... اديهم 3-5 سنوات حتى يتقنون البرنامج تماما


----------



## akbargherbal (13 يوليو 2011)

*البرنامج الأول من جديد*

قمت بإرفاق الملفات مرة ثانية

بعد فك الضغط

اتبع التعليمات الموجودة في ملف Help.txt

........

أما بالنسبة للبرنامج الثاني فهو كما قلت سابقا موجود في وصلة موقع الشركة البولندية


http://www.tomicad.pl/download.html


بالإضافة للمانيوال و بعض الفيديوات التعليمية


----------



## akbargherbal (13 يوليو 2011)

thaeribrahem قال:


> aشكرا على ما قدمت و لكن لا يوجد في المرفقات شيء
> أرجو زيارة الرابط التالي http://www.hvaccad.com.au/
> هو موقع استرالي و طريقة رسم مجاري الهواء غاية في الجمال
> يمكن أن يتم تنزيل البرامج و العمل فيها لفترة وجيزة كون البرامج ليست مجانية و تحتاج إلى كسر و هذا ما لم أستطعه
> شكرا لك




واضح أنك تقصد برنامج coolduct
برنامج كول دكت ... أنا بحثت عن كراك أيضا له و لم أحصل

هناك برامج مثل

Ductwork Pro
http://www.hvacware.net/ductwork.html

CADPIPE HVAC
http://www.cadpipe.com/hvac.html

Design Master
http://www.designmaster.biz/products/hvac/LearnMore/Features/duct-layout.html

للأسف بحثت طويلا عن كراك لفتح هذه البرامج و لم أحصل على أي شيء ... نرجوا ممن لديه أن لا يبخل علينا


----------



## mechanic power (13 يوليو 2011)

الله ولى التوفيق


----------



## Atatri (14 يوليو 2011)

بارك الله فيكم جميعا....


----------



## akbargherbal (16 يوليو 2011)

يرفع لكي تعم الفائدة


----------



## forzamido_1991 (16 يوليو 2011)

اشكركم لحسن تعاونكم


----------



## akbargherbal (16 يوليو 2011)

شكرا لكل من علق

و نأمل أن تعطونا رأيكم في البرامج


----------



## goor20 (16 يوليو 2011)

god bless you


----------



## hani frahat (16 يوليو 2011)

جزاك الله خيرا


----------



## akbargherbal (17 يوليو 2011)

نســــــــألكم الدعـــــــــــــــاء

يرفع للفائدة


----------



## nofal (17 يوليو 2011)

جزاكم الله خيرا .


----------



## akbargherbal (20 يوليو 2011)

يرفع بالصلاة على محمد و آل محمد


----------



## محمد صلاح العبد (20 يوليو 2011)

thank you


----------



## دكتور صبرى سعيد (20 يوليو 2011)

جزاكم الله خيرا


----------



## akbargherbal (5 أغسطس 2011)

يرفع

يا ريت لو أحد يعرف فين نقدر نحصل على هذا البرنامج العجيب

http://www.hvacware.net/ductwork.html

فينكم يا خبراء الرسم الهندسي؟
​


----------



## PS_HVAC (5 أغسطس 2011)

تم تحميل البرنامج وتجريبة وبالفعل برنامج جميل 

جزاك الله كل خير
​


----------



## akbargherbal (26 أغسطس 2011)

يرفع للفائـــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــدة


----------



## baraa harith (26 أغسطس 2011)

جزاك الله خير


----------



## أسامة الحلبي (26 أغسطس 2011)

بارك الله فيك ... سأحاول البحث عن كراك للبرامج المذكورة إن شاء الله


----------



## عمرو فاروق ربيع (27 أغسطس 2011)

بارك الله فيك


----------



## ابو الورد1 (8 أكتوبر 2011)

البرنامج ممتاز جزيل الشكر اخي الكريم


----------



## akbargherbal (10 أكتوبر 2011)

آمل أن البرامج قد أعجبتكم

هذه الأيام أنا مشغول بتعلم برنامج الريفيت ميب

برنامج خطير .. 3دي و سكجولنج و حسابات و كل حاجة


----------



## صلاح ثابت قريع (6 يونيو 2012)

بارك الله فيك يا بش مهندس 
لكن الموقع بولندي مافي نسخه انجليزيه لموقع مشابه


----------



## COREY (6 يونيو 2012)

*جزاك الله الف خير اخي العزيز شكراً لمجهودك الرائع حقيقتاً انا استعمل برنامج Autodesk MEP البرنامج اختصاص في التكييف والتبريد HVAC والرائع في البرنامج انه من شركه اوتوديسك لذى يمكن استعمال مخططات الاوتوكاد فيه والعكس بالعكس. كمثال (صممت خارطه لمنزل وقمت بادخال المخطط على برنامج الاوتوديسك ام اي بي وقمت بتصميم مجاري الهواء المنزل) شكراً جزيلاً على مجهودك مره اخرى.
*


----------



## engkfa (11 يوليو 2012)

ألف شكر


----------



## ابن الضاد (12 يوليو 2012)

مشكور جدا ...حبيت اسأل عن احسن برنامج لحساب الاحمال وحساب مقاسات الدكت.... وجزاكم الله خيرا


----------



## Badran Mohammed (12 يوليو 2012)

الاخوان الذين يستخدمون اتوكاد 2010 او اكثر بامكانهم زيارة الموقع ادناه بغرض عمل البرنامج بصورة سليمة 
http://usa.autodesk.com/adsk/servlet/item?siteID=123112&id=12715668&linkID=9240618
مع التقدير...


----------



## زيد علي الجبوري (14 يوليو 2012)

مشكورين


----------



## fire master (2 أبريل 2013)

برنامج mech -q هل هو لديكم او سمعتهم به ؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟ نريد نسخه ل 2007


----------



## mahmood mrbd (2 أبريل 2013)

*شكرا جزيلا*


----------



## ندهى (28 أبريل 2013)

*شكرا جزيلا*


----------



## zakarya ahmad (20 يوليو 2015)

مشكوووور رائع


----------



## amjadt (6 أغسطس 2015)

يمكن تنزيل البرنامج باللغة الانكليزية من الرابط
http://tomicad.pl/en/download


----------



## Gohnm (7 أغسطس 2015)

مشكورررررررررررر​


----------



## محمدالدبيانى (29 أغسطس 2015)

اخواني ممكن حد يبعث برنامج الdact drwer مع الشكر


----------



## محمد هداية (4 ديسمبر 2015)

عندى مشكله فى تصطيب البرنامج على كاد 2013 ما بيرضاش يقبل يحمل ملفات برنامج الدكت drawer يا ريت لو فى حل جزاكم الله خيرا


----------



## مؤيد غازي (8 فبراير 2016)

مع الشكر الجزيل


----------



## zakarya ahmad (11 فبراير 2017)

اخواني ممكن حد يبعث برنامج الdact drwer مع جزيل الشكر​


----------



## mujahedjo (13 فبراير 2017)

مكثور الخير


----------

